# Packing and Crating > Crate Shipping and Storage >  Estimated shipping costs for a large body of work

## curatorialstudent

I am working on a curatorial project for my MFA and i am hypothetically shipping 300 pieces of work for a fictional retrospective, i am getting estimates of around 17,000 in shipping costs, does this seem about right?
Thanks for the help! :Smile:

----------


## Gallagher

I just shipped one work that ended up costing about half of that amount, not counting insurance costs. There are a lot of variables to consider; size of the works, mode of transportation, values of the works (may limit how many can be grouped in a shipment) and fragility are just a few that come to mind.

I've worked on shows about that size that exceeded 200k in crating alone. Maybe you could provide a few more details?

----------

